# Milk separated after freezing...



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

What can I do with it now?

I have half a gallon of Pygmy milk that did not withstand the freezing process. I was gonna make cheese, but read that it won't curd if it separated from freezing. Can I make ricotta? Cream cheese? 

Anyone have experience with this?

(Shaking won't help, Pygmy milk has very high fat content like cow's milk.)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

some will blend it in a blender ...not sure how it will do with cheese..maybe try a vinegar cheese??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Regardless of wether it's pygmy or nigerian or any kind of milk, it will separate when frozen longer than a month.
I freeze milk in quart sized freezer bags and thaw them at room temp, usually on my sink board, once thawed I will put it in my blender to bring it back together before I refrigerate it.

Warming it in the microwave 20 seconds at a time, stirring between also helps. I always use frozen milk for cheeses as well as soap and use it to cook with, never any problem.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I made a wonderful ricotta with the milk, and I made delicious beignets stuffed with the cheese! Amazing!


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

You can make ricotta and yogurt will still turn out great.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Mmmm...beignets look amazing!!!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you, they were!


----------

